# [KERNEL] First custom kernel for the LG v909 (G-Slate)



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

Soooo.... The kernel is bootable, wifi works as reports via IRC... I packed it into a fastboot-able boot image. Grab it here and in fastboot mode just do "fastboot flash boot boot.new.img" and reboot.... Screenshot posted is from Dasunsrule32's device from the IRC channel.. OC is next till we get the partitons mapped correctly for recovery but we are on it... May need more assistance from you guys soon... CR


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks ChiefzReloaded, it flashed perfectly. This is just a another confirmation that it works. Can't wait for the OC kernel!


----------



## JayTheGod112 (Jul 14, 2011)

So what does the kernel bring with it?


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

At the moment nothing special... Its a proof of concept... I have OC patches etc but figuring out the boot partition in the first place was a pain and then which ramdisk to use, what the base address was etc to make the boot.img and then figuring out if fastboot was real as we had nothing to flash to find out. All in all, it was just a test... More will be added, OC/UV etc... Got alot on my plate and we really need the recovery done so all in time... CR


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

Need someone daring to fastboot this new boot.img just like my first one... Pushed some changes to the kernel and I'm hoping (fingers crossed) it didn't break. IF, and that's a BIG IF, I'm lucky and it boots, I need whoever flashes it to install SetCPU and tell me what its stating the frequencies are and the voltage (mV). Have it auto detect, or choose tegra 2 if it wont. If it fails, just fastboot my first boot.img back and report. Grab the new one here and let me know... Screenshots welcome of SetCPU... CR

EDIT: Initial test seemed to bootloop.... If thats the case I will re think what it is I think may have went wrong.... BUT, if someone is still willing to get me a logcat of the bootloop that would help alot...


----------



## zuch0698o (Jul 14, 2011)

wow im amazed really i am reinstalling all sdk and jdk on my new box right now just to try and help


----------



## innerspace (Jul 15, 2011)

i can confirm this kernel works well, wifi and bluetooth working on tmobile g slate.

thx to @Deez1234 for help in IRC, process was simple.

grab boot.new.img from OP
boot into fastboot (Power + Volume Down)
from terminal on pc: 
fastboot oem unlock 
fastboot flash boot boot.new.img
reboot, enjoy.

looking forward to Clockwork and a port of 3.2, thank you @Chiefzreloaded and all.


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Everyone feel free to join us on IRC at irc.freenode.net, channel #g-slate. Come talk about development or anything G-Slate/Optimus Pad related!


----------



## 3too (Jul 19, 2011)

Is this kernel use Optimus Pad(L-06C)


----------



## innerspace (Jul 15, 2011)

3too said:


> Is this kernel use Optimus Pad(L-06C)


There have been reports of Optimus Pad users bricking devices when attempting to root using the G-Slate Root method that works for us. Be forewarned, there are unknown differences in these devices!


----------

